# Picking the right puppy



## sibou_2000

Hello my name is Melissa and i will be picking up my new pup from the breeder on may 17. I wanted to know how do you pick the right puppy? Does it matter if a puppy is the smallest of the litter? Thank you.


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/purchasing-vizsla-so-it-doesnt-end-up.html

The breeder will help you find the right pup. Each of the pups will have his/her own temperment that a quality breeder will match with you and your lifestyle.

Talk to your breeder directly on what you plan to do with your pup. 

Good luck.
RBD


----------



## Ozkar

just to add to what RBD said, if the breeder isn't all that helpful in matching you with the pup, look for a pup which suits you. As in, if your are a rather relaxed and chilled out human, look for a rather relaxed and chilled out pup. If you are a high energy person, look for that. If you want to hunt, look for those traits. If you want a family dog, look for those traits.

As for the runt of the litter, I've never bought into the whole theory that the runt is either going to turn out better or worse. Ozkar was the runt of the litter and turned out to be a stunning looking Vizsla, a good mature size and brilliant muscle structure and definition. He also has a wonderful temperament and is very intelligent.


----------



## texasred

Picking the right breeder and right litter are always first steps. The bitch and shire should have the qualities that you want in your pup. Your breeder is the one that has spent time with the litter. If they are not using someone to do temperament test, then you need to rely heavily on their views of each pup.
I would not discount the runt of the litter, if it had the qualities I was looking for in a pup.


----------



## Rudy

Willow was the baby of my pack

Trev, Warren both Pro's not posers 

thats Swedes

and she is sticking every point and set week 12 ;D

and a attitude of a Viking

Tex you a tad Nordic? lol

Rudy the Cleaner but not sure he will lead Her soon

She is a Leader and pack leader

she can shread papers faster then you can read them :

Nose scent and points spot on


----------



## mswhipple

I've adopted my last two dogs when they were young adults, so it's been a long time since I chose and raised a puppy! Can't really advise about how to pick one. ???

Hey Rudy -- My grandpa and grandma came to America when they were young, in the late 1800's, from Finland. I think having Finnish blood qualifies me as being Nordic (sort of)! LOL!! ;D ;D ;D _Finland is right next door to Sweden._


----------



## R E McCraith

I was lucky and had pick of the litter males - I first had the whole litter out and watched them at 6 weeks - at seven weeks it was just the boys - at 8 weeks went back and spent the day with the boys - PIKE was not the biggest but he had the broadest chest and biggest ears - these all aid in collecting scent - he was also the most independent - breeder told me after the pick that would be the one he would choice as a hunter - if you can visit the litter several times and get your pick - it will be the right one !!!!!!!!


----------



## sibou_2000

Thank you so much for all the info... I am can't wait to pick up my little one soon... Here is a pictures of the males pups that I will get to pick baby from


----------



## texasred

They are all cute.
Tell the breeder what you are looking for in a dog. Then ask to see the pups that fit the bill first.



> Tex you a tad Nordic? lol


I'm just blond...


----------



## Rudy

Bottle or DNA ;D  lol

the lander strip must match the hatch ;D :-*


----------



## texasred

DNA all the way.


----------



## MilesMom

This is an interesting thread. We too have first pick of upcoming litter. Will probably have breeder pick as she knows Miles and can help find him a good match.


----------



## stryker

Trust the breeder they know who goes best with who 
Good Luck


----------



## AlmaPup

When i picked up Alma, she was smallest in the litter and just a bit darker then other girls.
There were 6 girls in the litter to pick from, i took her, she kind of nested in my lap and that was it


----------



## Angie NG

I can't really give you a lot of help here as our breeder didn't really help us to choose, we were asked out of three pups which one we wanted. 
We chose Bella because she came to us straight away, the other two happily did their own thing. Bella was playful and seemed confident, she is as over friendly as they come 
Good luck in choosing


----------



## KB87

I would absolutely ask your breeder for their assistance- they've spent countless hours with the pups and know their personalities far better than you will be able to gauge in an hour or so session with them. If you have quite a few to pick from then I would see if the breeder would pick a few as options that meet your wants. Or, ask the breeder to best describe the pup's personalities and then you pick a few based on how they are described.

Our breeder unfortunately would not assist us with our selection. We had the pick of two boys - two adorable, ginger babies running around. We met them, watched them, interacted with them and then ultimately picked our boy because he was the most interactive and interested in us. His brother was far more interested in the other pup that was out with them and the other Vs in their kennels. Being that our pup would be an only dog we decided to take the one who was not all that interested in the other dogs so his transition would be easier and would likely bond with us more. Granted, this was the first time either of us had picked from a litter so we used our best judgement to pick the pup with the best logic for our situation. Literally 5 minutes after we picked our boy another couple showed up to pick up his brother and take him home. We had NO idea that another family was showing up and that they would get the pup that we didn't pick. It was quite awkward and I wish our breeder would have made us aware of it- especially if we took more time selecting.

Immediately after picking our boy, the breeder opened the little fenced in area that we were sitting in. As the other pups spilled out and ran off our little guy sat right next to our feet and looked up at us, almost as if to say "you're my family now. Let's go home." We knew right then that we made the right decision and haven't second guessed it ever. In the end you'll make the right decision for you and won't think twice about it.


----------



## Beachrat

My husband went with two of our (adult) daughters to look at the litter. The girls were on the ground "covered in puppies." Suddenly everyone noticed that one little guy was sitting at my husband's feet looking up at him as if to say: Can't you just picture hunting with ME? and the rest is history....probably not the right way, but it sure worked out well!
And oh by the way, this pup was a gift for me because I was ready for a lap dog. We already had a working English Setter. I was envisioning something about 40 pounds smaller, but the lap dog aspect has worked out beautifully as well.


----------



## sibou_2000

Thank you so much for all the answers... I will post more pictures as soon as i get them


----------



## sibou_2000

Pick of the mom and dad


----------



## MCD

I think judging from what I have heard, the breeder will take their pick first from the litter and then place the puppies with the new owners based on the personality that best suits the person or people or whether they want boys or girls. I'm not actually sure how my puppy will be selected........ but I think the breeder will place the puppies.


----------

